# V



## HUGGY

This thread is about V.  The movie exposes what is worst about government and a consolidated media.  It is becoming one of my favorites.

All things V.

Discuss.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DRAD-j8ObI&feature=PlayList&p=4A743414499D81BF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - V is for Vendetta TV Speech[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## driveby

HUGGY said:


> This thread is about V.  The movie exposes what is worst about government and a consolidated media.  It is becoming one of my favorites.
> 
> All things V.
> 
> Discuss.....
> 
> YouTube - V is for Vendetta TV Speech



Reminds me of the Obama administration....


----------



## KittenKoder

RadiomanATL said:


>



I am so glad someone posted this instead of something from that new shitty version. 

But yeah ... saw V ... that's what I thought of to.


----------



## Terry

Have never watched this movie therefore no comment.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rRn8kM4-ds]YouTube - v for vendetta trailer[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Hrm, a movie to watch when it comes out in Video. I never go to the movies, don't like to go alone and sit with strangers.


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> Hrm, a movie to watch when it comes out in Video. I never go to the movies, don't like to go alone and sit with strangers.



It is already out....  "V is for Vendetta"  ...rented it a few months ago.  Bought it at the grocery from a rack about a month ago.


----------



## Terry

HUGGY said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm, a movie to watch when it comes out in Video. I never go to the movies, don't like to go alone and sit with strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is already out....  "V is for Vendetta"  ...rented it a few months ago.  Bought it at the grocery from a rack about a month ago.
Click to expand...

Well dang, guess I'll look for it next time I'm in the store. Thanks


----------



## Jon

One of my favorites, but why are we discussing it like it's something new? It came out years ago. One of Natalie Portman's best performances.


----------



## midcan5

The original was on TV not long ago and was a badly done cliche on the temptation of fascist, Maoist, or moonie type thinking, but with the twist the fascists were now aliens - I guess? I didn't get a chance to watch the whole thing, does anyone know what the motivation was for the new regime, was it just mind control and societal control? Seems big brother has entered our psyches and we have come under the spell of the battle to protect our freedoms? I wonder if all cultures have similar myths or memes?

This is one I saw.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085106/

This one was about water. Didn't realize that until now.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jon said:


> One of Natalie Portman's best performances.



I disagree. 

Her best performances happen every night in my dreams...


----------



## HUGGY

Jon said:


> One of my favorites, but why are we discussing it like it's something new? It came out years ago. One of Natalie Portman's best performances.



I have made no statement that the movie is new.  The reason I made it into a thread is that the theme of the sceenplay parallels some of the mindless adoration of public and media personalities.

I liked the colors.


----------



## Terry

Well this is the first I've heard of the movie.  That tells you how much I pay attention to Hollywood.


----------



## Jon

RadiomanATL said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of Natalie Portman's best performances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Her best performances happen every night in my dreams...
Click to expand...


How much would you pay to watch her in a soft core sex scene with Mila Kunis?

Black Swan (2010)

Darren Aronofsky is directing. I hope this scene is at least as good as the "ass-to-ass" scene from Requiem for a Dream.


----------



## xsited1

I just did a google image search and this was the first picture returned:


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jon said:


> How much would you pay to watch her in a soft core sex scene with Mila Kunis?



Such an amount can only be exceeded by the amount that I would pay to boink her myself.


----------



## RadiomanATL

xsited1 said:


> I just did a google image search and this was the first picture returned:



This one came back too:


----------



## Terry

I think this thread title should change to "Guys Porno ogling Thread"  LOL


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> I think this thread title should change to "Guys Porno ogling Thread"  LOL



No...I think they should start thier own oogling thread.  This thread is about a very good and pertainant movie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8JEBxy9kz0]YouTube - V For Vendetta Trailer 2[/ame]


----------



## Polk

Jon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of Natalie Portman's best performances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Her best performances happen every night in my dreams...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much would you pay to watch her in a soft core sex scene with Mila Kunis?
> 
> Black Swan (2010)
> 
> Darren Aronofsky is directing. I hope this scene is at least as good as the "ass-to-ass" scene from Requiem for a Dream.
Click to expand...


This is proof God exists, and he loves us.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERpvSQIfCp8&feature=PlayList&p=6FBD38D8371A7AAE&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12]YouTube - The Making of V for Vendetta (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfKCqpbG9S8&feature=PlayList&p=8F16866FFDB66F89&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=49]YouTube - V For Vendetta A Study of the Rise of Fascism Part 2[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

V for Vendetta is one of my favorite movies of all time. With that being said however, it is radically different in several ways than the Graphic Novel which is even superior to the movie.


----------



## AllieBaba

midcan5 said:


> The original was on TV not long ago and was a badly done cliche on the temptation of fascist, Maoist, or moonie type thinking, but with the twist the fascists were now aliens - I guess? I didn't get a chance to watch the whole thing, does anyone know what the motivation was for the new regime, was it just mind control and societal control? Seems big brother has entered our psyches and we have come under the spell of the battle to protect our freedoms? I wonder if all cultures have similar myths or memes?
> 
> This is one I saw.
> 
> V (1983) (TV)
> 
> This one was about water. Didn't realize that until now.



The V miniseries on tv was a remake of one done in the 80s or 90s.


----------



## Xenophon

Huggy you moron, its 'V for Vendetta' not 'V'.

People in the thread are confusing the silly mimi series about aliens from the 80s and its remake with the story of anti-establishment that Alan Moore created in the 80s and brought to film in 2005.


----------



## Xenophon

BTW, Alan Moore was extremly unhappy with the movie:



> Alan Moore, however, distanced himself from the film, as he has with every screen adaptation of his works to date. He ended cooperation with his publisher, DC Comics, after its corporate parent, Warner Bros., failed to retract statements about Moore's supposed endorsement of the movie.[11] After reading the script, Moore remarked:
> 
> "[The movie] has been "turned into a Bush-era parable by people too timid to set a political satire in their own country... It's a thwarted and frustrated and largely impotent American liberal fantasy of someone with American liberal values standing up against a state run by neoconservatives&#8212;which is not what the comic V for Vendetta was about. It was about fascism, it was about anarchy, it was about England."[12]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

RadiomanATL said:


>



Now thats the REAL V.

I actually just watched that old tv movie/miniseries 2 weeks ago on SCI FI.   The aliens sound EXACTLY like the Obama administration, it was scary close.


----------



## KittenKoder

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats the REAL V.
> 
> I actually just watched that old tv movie/miniseries 2 weeks ago on SCI FI.   The aliens sound EXACTLY like the Obama administration, it was scary close.
Click to expand...


I like the original series best, not going to watch the remakes ... ever. Especially that new movie one. :blech:


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Xenophon said:


> BTW, Alan Moore was extremly unhappy with the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Moore, however, distanced himself from the film, as he has with every screen adaptation of his works to date. He ended cooperation with his publisher, DC Comics, after its corporate parent, Warner Bros., failed to retract statements about Moore's supposed endorsement of the movie.[11] After reading the script, Moore remarked:
> 
> "[The movie] has been "turned into a Bush-era parable by people too timid to set a political satire in their own country... It's a thwarted and frustrated and largely impotent American liberal fantasy of someone with American liberal values standing up against a state run by neoconservativeswhich is not what the comic V for Vendetta was about. It was about fascism, it was about anarchy, it was about England."[12]
Click to expand...


I like Moore, I really do, but he can be just a crybaby when it comes to his work in general.

"V for Vendetta" is probably my favorite movie from the W. Brothers and far outshines the Matrix.  Its got a powerful plot that is incredibly relevant in the post 9/11 world.  It isn't an anti-Bush movie, its an anti-facist movie.  If you come away thinking its an Anti-Bush movie, then that says more about what you think of Bush than about the movie.


----------



## GHook93

midcan5 said:


> The original was on TV not long ago and was a badly done cliche on the temptation of fascist, Maoist, or moonie type thinking, but with the twist the fascists were now aliens - I guess? I didn't get a chance to watch the whole thing, does anyone know what the motivation was for the new regime, was it just mind control and societal control? Seems big brother has entered our psyches and we have come under the spell of the battle to protect our freedoms? I wonder if all cultures have similar myths or memes?
> 
> This is one I saw.
> 
> V (1983) (TV)
> 
> This one was about water. Didn't realize that until now.



The new series has started off pretty good! I love the not to suddle dig on "Independence Day!"

The alien motivation has been presented yet! I assume its water and food (meaning human on a platter)!

I do find the interesting twist that we don't know which ones are aliens and which are humans (no crazy voices)!

I did find it interesting that the aliens seem to parallel Obama's messenge! The world in in peril, we bring hope, peace and change! We are offering universal healthcare!

Not to mention they want the youth to organize as V peace ambassador!


----------



## KittenKoder

GHook93 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original was on TV not long ago and was a badly done cliche on the temptation of fascist, Maoist, or moonie type thinking, but with the twist the fascists were now aliens - I guess? I didn't get a chance to watch the whole thing, does anyone know what the motivation was for the new regime, was it just mind control and societal control? Seems big brother has entered our psyches and we have come under the spell of the battle to protect our freedoms? I wonder if all cultures have similar myths or memes?
> 
> This is one I saw.
> 
> V (1983) (TV)
> 
> This one was about water. Didn't realize that until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new series has started off pretty good! I love the not to suddle dig on "Independence Day!"
> 
> The alien motivation has been presented yet! I assume its water and food (meaning human on a platter)!
> 
> I do find the interesting twist that we don't know which ones are aliens and which are humans (no crazy voices)!
> 
> I did find it interesting that the aliens seem to parallel Obama's messenge! The world in in peril, we bring hope, peace and change! We are offering universal healthcare!
Click to expand...


ID4 was based on the original version with touches of War of the Worlds added in.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

kittenkoder said:


> plymco_pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now thats the real v.
> 
> I actually just watched that old tv movie/miniseries 2 weeks ago on sci fi.   The aliens sound exactly like the obama administration, it was scary close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i like the original series best, not going to watch the remakes ... Ever. Especially that new movie one. :blech:
Click to expand...


i agree


----------



## KittenKoder

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> kittenkoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plymco_pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> now thats the real v.
> 
> I actually just watched that old tv movie/miniseries 2 weeks ago on sci fi.   The aliens sound exactly like the obama administration, it was scary close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the original series best, not going to watch the remakes ... Ever. Especially that new movie one. :blech:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i agree
Click to expand...


The new movie lookst more like Earth Final Conflict than V.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

KittenKoder said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittenkoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the original series best, not going to watch the remakes ... Ever. Especially that new movie one. :blech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new movie lookst more like Earth Final Conflict than V.
Click to expand...


It looks more like a "hey we can't be creative enough to come up with something new so lets spruce up something old" attempt at making some cash .

So cynical


----------



## KittenKoder

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new movie lookst more like Earth Final Conflict than V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks more like a "hey we can't be creative enough to come up with something new so lets spruce up something old" attempt at making some cash .
> 
> So cynical
Click to expand...


 I'll give you that one, I was just trying to be less cynical but I do agree. I miss when movies were actually new stories, don't you?


----------



## HUGGY

There are no lizzard aliens in *V For Vendetta*


----------



## KittenKoder

HUGGY said:


> There are no lizzard aliens in *V For Vendetta*



Then you should have entered the correct title for the thread. 

V is older than your movie, V is a classic sci-fi series.


----------



## GHook93

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> kittenkoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plymco_pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> now thats the real v.
> 
> I actually just watched that old tv movie/miniseries 2 weeks ago on sci fi.   The aliens sound exactly like the obama administration, it was scary close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the original series best, not going to watch the remakes ... Ever. Especially that new movie one. :blech:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i agree
Click to expand...


Why the new series has started off great and has some great plot twists that definitely makes it unique, however, it still keeps any of the elements of the original series alive and well!


----------



## HUGGY

KittenKoder said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no lizzard aliens in *V For Vendetta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should have entered the correct title for the thread.
> 
> V is older than your movie, V is a classic sci-fi series.
Click to expand...


The title was chosen for the letter "V" being used in the movie to signify rebellion.  The graffiti used is what I chose.  If you had seen the movie or read the starting OP of the thread the distiction should have been clear.  Your missuse of the neurons in your cortex is little excuse.  One would think that a mod would not go so far out of its way to try to derail a legitimate non offensive thread.  Whatsa matter kitty run outta cat litter and had to find a place to poop?


----------



## manu1959

We felt the novel was very prescient to how the political climate is at the moment. It really showed what can happen when society is ruled by government, rather than the government being run as a voice of the people. I don't think it&#8217;s such a big leap to say that things like that can happen when leaders stop listening to the people.

&#8211; Director James McTeigue[4]

which countries in the world does this reflect.....which american political party could most likely take this leap....


----------



## Xenophon

Dr.Traveler said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Alan Moore was extremly unhappy with the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Moore, however, distanced himself from the film, as he has with every screen adaptation of his works to date. He ended cooperation with his publisher, DC Comics, after its corporate parent, Warner Bros., failed to retract statements about Moore's supposed endorsement of the movie.[11] After reading the script, Moore remarked:
> 
> "[The movie] has been "turned into a Bush-era parable by people too timid to set a political satire in their own country... It's a thwarted and frustrated and largely impotent American liberal fantasy of someone with American liberal values standing up against a state run by neoconservativeswhich is not what the comic V for Vendetta was about. It was about fascism, it was about anarchy, it was about England."[12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Moore, I really do, but he can be just a crybaby when it comes to his work in general.
> 
> "V for Vendetta" is probably my favorite movie from the W. Brothers and far outshines the Matrix.  Its got a powerful plot that is incredibly relevant in the post 9/11 world.  It isn't an anti-Bush movie, its an anti-facist movie.  If you come away thinking its an Anti-Bush movie, then that says more about what you think of Bush than about the movie.
Click to expand...


I beleve Moore is more upset that they changed 'V' himself from a true anachist into a character who was more of an avenger.

I haven't read V for Vendetta in years, but what i do remmeber of it was 'V' was NOT a likeable or admirable character, he was a stone killer who wanted chaos.


----------



## KittenKoder

GHook93 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittenkoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the original series best, not going to watch the remakes ... Ever. Especially that new movie one. :blech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the new series has started off great and has some great plot twists that definitely makes it unique, however, it still keeps any of the elements of the original series alive and well!
Click to expand...


Because .. it's not V ... it's something else that's a copy cat.


----------



## HUGGY

KittenKoder said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the new series has started off great and has some great plot twists that definitely makes it unique, however, it still keeps any of the elements of the original series alive and well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because .. it's not V ... it's something else that's a copy cat.
Click to expand...


What is it about my earlier explaination that you don't get.  I never said the MOVIE title was "V"  in my thread title.  You assumed that as you do most of the time on this MB.

Now you are making some vague reference to another accusation that is just a lie?

Good job Mod...no bad deed goes unrewarded.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

KittenKoder said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new movie lookst more like Earth Final Conflict than V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks more like a "hey we can't be creative enough to come up with something new so lets spruce up something old" attempt at making some cash .
> 
> So cynical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give you that one, I was just trying to be less cynical but I do agree. I miss when movies were actually new stories, don't you?
Click to expand...


I sooo do.  So many repeats of old ideas.  




GHook93 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittenkoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the original series best, not going to watch the remakes ... Ever. Especially that new movie one. :blech:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the new series has started off great and has some great plot twists that definitely makes it unique, however, it still keeps any of the elements of the original series alive and well!
Click to expand...


I set my TIVO to record an episode, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

HUGGY said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the new series has started off great and has some great plot twists that definitely makes it unique, however, it still keeps any of the elements of the original series alive and well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because .. it's not V ... it's something else that's a copy cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about my earlier explaination that you don't get.  I never said the MOVIE title was "V"  in my thread title.  You assumed that as you do most of the time on this MB.
> 
> Now you are making some vague reference to another accusation that is just a lie?
> 
> Good job Mod...no bad deed goes unrewarded.
Click to expand...


Ok huggy out of respect for the spirit of your thread I will only talk about V for Vendetta from here on out in this thread.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xO2gqi_ZjY]YouTube - The best of V for Vendetta[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

V

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnNjRaBj3zs]YouTube - ABC's 'V' - Upfront Trailer - with Elizabeth Mitchell - 3rd November 2009[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

GHook93 said:


> V
> 
> YouTube - ABC's 'V' - Upfront Trailer - with Elizabeth Mitchell - 3rd November 2009



Do you have a problem with the topic?  I'm sure you can find lizzard literature somewhere else.  In fact a good friend of mine has written several books on the subject.

Robert G. Sprackland | LibraryThing


----------



## KittenKoder

HUGGY said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> V
> 
> YouTube - ABC's 'V' - Upfront Trailer - with Elizabeth Mitchell - 3rd November 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with the topic?  I'm sure you can find lizzard literature somewhere else.  In fact a good friend of mine has written several books on the subject.
> 
> Robert G. Sprackland | LibraryThing
Click to expand...


Then why did you fuck up the thread title, the movie you want to discuss is V for Vendetta ... the TV series called V is about lizard aliens ... get your titles straight next time.


----------



## HUGGY

KittenKoder said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> V
> 
> YouTube - ABC's 'V' - Upfront Trailer - with Elizabeth Mitchell - 3rd November 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with the topic?  I'm sure you can find lizzard literature somewhere else.  In fact a good friend of mine has written several books on the subject.
> 
> Robert G. Sprackland | LibraryThing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you fuck up the thread title, the movie you want to discuss is V for Vendetta ... the TV series called V is about lizard aliens ... get your titles straight next time.
Click to expand...


Jezzzuuusss H Christ on a pogo stick kitten....    I TOLD YOU!   In the movie everybody ran around and wrote "V" on walls and shit.  Like a signal...   a protest..    Get it through your kittren brain!!!!!  Or watch the movie.

What is there some dumbass rule that my thread title has to conform to some stupid idea that if there is a movie involved that ya have to put the exact title of the movie in it?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

HUGGY said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with the topic?  I'm sure you can find lizzard literature somewhere else.  In fact a good friend of mine has written several books on the subject.
> 
> Robert G. Sprackland | LibraryThing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you fuck up the thread title, the movie you want to discuss is V for Vendetta ... the TV series called V is about lizard aliens ... get your titles straight next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jezzzuuusss H Christ on a pogo stick kitten....    I TOLD YOU!   In the move everybody ran around and wrote "V" on walls and shit.  Like a signal...   a protest..    Get it through your kittren brain!!!!!  Or watch the movie.
Click to expand...


They did the same thing in the TV movie and TV series huggy,  BTW I made a V thread for the scifi one


----------



## GHook93

HUGGY said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with the topic?  I'm sure you can find lizzard literature somewhere else.  In fact a good friend of mine has written several books on the subject.
> 
> Robert G. Sprackland | LibraryThing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you fuck up the thread title, the movie you want to discuss is V for Vendetta ... the TV series called V is about lizard aliens ... get your titles straight next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jezzzuuusss H Christ on a pogo stick kitten....    I TOLD YOU!   In the movie everybody ran around and wrote "V" on walls and shit.  Like a signal...   a protest..    Get it through your kittren brain!!!!!  Or watch the movie.
> 
> What is there some dumbass rule that my thread title has to conform to some stupid idea that if there is a movie involved that ya have to put the exact title of the movie in it?
Click to expand...


So I get this straight! You are talking  about Reptile Alien invaders that where synthetic human skin to look like humans, who have a goal to take over the world, stealing our water and making us into food! Do i have that correct?


----------



## KittenKoder

HUGGY said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with the topic?  I'm sure you can find lizzard literature somewhere else.  In fact a good friend of mine has written several books on the subject.
> 
> Robert G. Sprackland | LibraryThing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you fuck up the thread title, the movie you want to discuss is V for Vendetta ... the TV series called V is about lizard aliens ... get your titles straight next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jezzzuuusss H Christ on a pogo stick kitten....    I TOLD YOU!   In the movie everybody ran around and wrote "V" on walls and shit.  Like a signal...   a protest..    Get it through your kittren brain!!!!!  Or watch the movie.
> 
> What is there some dumbass rule that my thread title has to conform to some stupid idea that if there is a movie involved that ya have to put the exact title of the movie in it?
Click to expand...


Yeah ... back when the TV series was big they did that ... it's what the rebels did as they fought the aliens.


----------



## Mr. H.

Anyone for V pie?


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDJg0cnvBFM&feature=PlayList&p=B62661DA381EA096&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

HUGGY said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDJg0cnvBFM&feature=PlayList&p=B62661DA381EA096&index=0&playnext=1



Pampers,

I didn't see the Reptiles in that clip!  Get with the program already!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Terry said:


> Hrm, a movie to watch when it comes out in Video. I never go to the movies, don't like to go alone and sit with strangers.



why do you have to go alone?....just curious....


----------



## MaggieMae

KittenKoder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad someone posted this instead of something from that new shitty version.
> 
> But yeah ... saw V ... that's what I thought of to.
Click to expand...


I agree the TV miniseries is really dumb. Bad acting, bad acTORS, bad special effects. The hovering ship looks like a larger version of Balloon Boy's craft.


----------



## KittenKoder

*ponders buying V ... to rewatch the aliens*


----------



## MaggieMae

KittenKoder said:


> *ponders buying V ... to rewatch the aliens*



Before the new series on ABC started, the SciFi channel reran its V series. Same thing? Maybe they'll do it again.


----------

